# κονκισταδόρ, ο κονκισταδόρος



## panadeli (Jun 7, 2014)

Ο τύπος του πληθυντικού (κονκισταδόρες) είναι, νομίζω, καθιερωμένος.
Ο ενικός όμως πώς είναι;
Κονκισταδόρ;
Κονκισταδόρος;


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 7, 2014)

Αρσενικό άκλιτο στη lexigram (κονκισταδόρ) - ωστόσο, πράγματι, κυκλοφορούν πολλοί κονκισταδόρες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2014)

Έχουμε δύο τύπους από τα ισπανικά: ο κονκισταδόρ (άκλιτο) / οι κονκισταδόρες (άκλιτο), δηλαδή δεν θα (έπρεπε να) υπάρχει τύπος των *κονκισταδόρων, αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά, βρίσκουμε, επειδή η ισπανική κατάληξη μοιάζει ελληνική και μπερδεύει πολύ κόσμο.

Παρόμοια (αναπάντητη) απορία στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Σε διάφορα γραφτά θα βρούμε «των κονκισταδόρες», «τους κονκισταδόρες». Κανονικά το άκλιτο δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πληθυντικό. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει κλιτή εξελληνισμένη λέξη: *ο κονκισταδόρος*. Αυτό δίνει: *τον κονκισταδόρο, οι κονκισταδόροι, των κονκισταδόρων, τους κονκισταδόρους*.

Όταν του χαμογελούσε η τύχη με κατακόκκινα χείλη, γινόταν ο μέγας κονκισταδόρος, που ξεχείλιζε από αυτοπεποίθηση.
(_Οι τοξικές ενώσεις του αρσενικού_, Μάιρα Παπαθανασοπούλου)

Σήμερα όμως όλος ό κόσμος θα μας πει πώς τέτοιου είδους κονκισταδόροι δε χρησιμεύουν σε τίποτα καλό κ’ είναι προτιμότερο να λείπουν.
(_Ελεύθερο πνεύμα_, Γ Θεοτοκάς)

Η πίστη του στη Βίβλο άρχισε να ταρακουνιέται επικίνδυνα από τότε που συναναστράφηκε ένα γέρο θεολόγο-φιλόσοφο που οι κονκισταδόροι της ελληνικής παιδείας του είχαν αρνηθεί έδρα στο Πανεπιστήμιο.
(_Βυζαντινές αναμνήσεις_, Γ. Ρωμανός)

_Οι κονκισταδόροι_, έργο του Ν. Τσιφόρου


(Τα ευρήματα που έχω δώσει είναι από βιβλία. Σε ιστοσελίδες υπάρχουν πολύ περισσότερα ευρήματα.)


----------



## dominotheory (Jun 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σε διάφορα γραφτά θα βρούμε «των κονκισταδόρες», «τους κονκισταδόρες». Κανονικά το άκλιτο δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πληθυντικό. Ωστόσο, υπάρχει κλιτή εξελληνισμένη λέξη: *ο κονκισταδόρος*. Αυτό δίνει: *τον κονκισταδόρο, των κονκισταδόρων, τους κονκισταδόρους*.
> 
> Όταν του χαμογελούσε η τύχη με κατακόκκινα χείλη, γινόταν ο μέγας κονκισταδόρος, που ξεχείλιζε από αυτοπεποίθηση.
> (_Οι τοξικές ενώσεις του αρσενικού_, Μάιρα Παπαθανασοπούλου)
> ...



Νομίζω, σχεδόν πάντα, ο _κονκισταδόρος_ κουβαλά στην πλάτη του μιαν υποτιμητική (ειρωνική / απαξιωτική) συνδήλωση.

(edited)


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Χρωματίζεται μόνο από τα συμφραζόμενα. 

Δες άλλες σελίδες:
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php?title=Κονκισταδόροι
https://www.google.gr/webhp?sourcei...αδόροι" OR "κονκισταδόρος" site:wikipedia.org


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2014)

Να συμφωνήσουμε όμως ότι ο κονκισταδόρος δίνει πληθυντικό οι κονκισταδόροι, αλλιώς (με πληθυντικό οι κονκισταδόρες) θα έπρεπε να είχαμε διαφορετικό ενικό...


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2014)

Δική μου παράλειψη (το πρόσθεσα). Είχα ξεχάσει να το βάλω στους τύπους παρότι αυτό έβαλα στα παραδείγματα. Ο τύπος _κονκισταδόρες_ είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ένα τερατάκι που επιβιώνει επειδή θυμίζει ελληνική κατάληξη. Κάτι σαν τους _ματαδόρες_ που λένε μερικοί αντί για τους _ματαδόρ_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να συμφωνήσουμε όμως ότι ο κονκισταδόρος δίνει πληθυντικό οι κονκισταδόροι, αλλιώς (με πληθυντικό οι κονκισταδόρες) θα έπρεπε να είχαμε διαφορετικό ενικό...



Ναι, στον ενικό θα ήταν το θηλυκό του κονκισταδόρου, η κονκισταδόρα. Να και μια περίπτωση που το αρσενικό δανείζεται κλιτικούς τύπους από το θηλυκό. 

Pobre Jose - Orquestra La Conquistadora






Y la Conquista-Dora.


----------

